# Akc FAST



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

So, there's a Novice-only trial in December that I'm hoping to debut Gatsby at. It's the same weekend as Nationals, so I get to pretend I'm actually awesome and in Long Beach.  I'm thinking of entering FAST both days, because they have it and I love non-standard games. 

I got Susan Garrett's 2x2 Weaves DVD in the mail today, and despite my mixed feelings on her I'm kind of stoked, so I am counting on rockin' weaves by then.

But has anyone ever run FAST before? Do you have any tips?

And, of course, the question that is asked all over the place but I still need to ask it again, how do you know when you're ready to trial? I probably won't actively trial over the winter, but I would really like to get just one in.


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> So, there's a Novice-only trial in December that I'm hoping to debut Gatsby at. It's the same weekend as Nationals, so I get to pretend I'm actually awesome and in Long Beach.  I'm thinking of entering FAST both days, because they have it and I love non-standard games.
> 
> I got Susan Garrett's 2x2 Weaves DVD in the mail today, and despite my mixed feelings on her I'm kind of stoked, so I am counting on rockin' weaves by then.
> 
> ...


I have never competed or attended an AKC trial, so I am no help on that part! 

However, I decided to enter my first trial (a TDAA trial) when Belle was able to do every obstacle, and when I thought we ran well together. Inevitably, I kind of jumped the gun, and after trialing I became aware of a lot of holes that Belle and I had in our training. Nevertheless, I think going to trials has helped me train Belle more efficiently. During class she is great. A lot of the problems I have seen in trials do not show up in class. For example, Belle hates the table at trials. She will rarely sit or lie down e if I beg her to ... but in class she will do an automatic down.. NOW I have had to change how we train the table in practice, because of what I saw in the trial..

^ Sorry if that doesn't make sense... so in MY opinion as a novice myself, I say if your dog can safely do the obstacles, and if you guys have a good conncetion when you run - go do it! I think any mistakes that happen during the trial will make you a better handler; as it has for me!

Also to add, I have never tried 2x2 weaves or any of Susan Garret's other methods personally. But my trainer is a good friend of Susan's and a lot of the handling skills she teaches us, Susan does as well.. I have seen a lot of dogs do great things with 2X2's! I may try it sometime in the future...

Good luck with training and trialing if you decide to try it!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> So, there's a Novice-only trial in December that I'm hoping to debut Gatsby at. It's the same weekend as Nationals, so I get to pretend I'm actually awesome and in Long Beach.  I'm thinking of entering FAST both days, because they have it and I love non-standard games.
> 
> I got Susan Garrett's 2x2 Weaves DVD in the mail today, and despite my mixed feelings on her I'm kind of stoked, so I am counting on rockin' weaves by then.
> 
> ...


I can't offer you any suggestions except to keep it fun


----------

